# Rival to X9



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a cross bike thing. I have a med. cage X9 that I would like to use on my cross bike when I upgrade to rival shifters.

Should be able to work, correct? 

Has anyone tried this?


----------

